# Solvang: Overnight parking advice



## mauric6943

Like many of you, we are planning to do the Solvang Century this weekend. The last time I did the ride, 2008 I think, there was a large field next to the expo area where most people parked. This year we are driving up in our camper van and want to park overnight in the same area. I emailed the organizer and they confirmed that the field will again be available for parking but they did not know whether or not we could stay overnight. 

*Has anyone camped out in the field in the past? Any issues?* We are not completely opposed to parking somewhere else but want to avoid the queue as everyone drives in Saturday morning. 

TIA
maurice


----------



## JSR

Sorry, I don't have any experience parking a camper in Solfang. You might try giving a quick call to the Visitors' Bureau at 805-688-6144.

Good luck,
JSR


----------



## vetboy

There is a campground in Buellton which I stayed in for the ToC a couple of years ago. Only a few km's from Solvang. I think it was called "Flying Flags resort". Would be ideal for a camper van.

Good luck
Joe


----------



## mauric6943

@JSR -- Thanks for the number. 



vetboy said:


> There is a campground in Buellton which I stayed in for the ToC a couple of years ago. Only a few km's from Solvang. I think it was called "Flying Flags resort".



FlyingFlags RV Resort

This may be a good option if we can't park overnight. Ideally though we would rather park on Friday night and not need to move the van again until after dinner on Saturday night.

Keep the good ideas coming. 

Is anyone else doing Solvang? What about Figeuroa Mountain? We are thinking about climb it on Sunday. No snow I hope!!!!


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Big Fig*



mauric6943 said:


> What about Figeuroa Mountain? We are thinking about climb it on Sunday. No snow I hope!!!!


If you ride up Figeuroa via the Baseline Road approach, be aware of the long and rocky gravel section that is the cause of many snake bite flats.


----------



## mauric6943

*Figueroa Mountain*



Retro Grouch said:


> If you ride up Figeuroa via the Baseline Road approach, be aware of the long and rocky gravel section that is the cause of many snake bite flats.


I'm not sure which route we will take but my bigger concern is snow and freezing a$$ temperatures. 

Found this route on bikely.com


----------

